# Scary Tales Soundtracks help?!!



## chris-alfonso (Nov 1, 2010)

Huge problem guys. 

2days till my haunt opens and I don't have any music for it. Does anyone have any soundtrack or point me in the right I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Try Google Blog Search, or try the Search here using the keywords you're looking for.


----------



## chris-alfonso (Nov 1, 2010)

couldn't really find anything on here or online :/


----------



## CoffinCircus (May 21, 2011)

Well, will you be able to download, or do you want to buy an album?
Either way, if you're just looking for ambiance, I'd suggest Nox Arcana or Midnight Syndicate - they're bands that do dark ambiance music; no words, really. Tracks like "Freakshow," (Midnight Syndicate) or "Circus Diabolique," (Nox Arcana) from them, that sort of thing.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

c-a, there's *all kinds* of Halloween music / sound effects / ambience, and a *lot* of people here willing to share, but what do you have in mind? Straight sound effects (crickets, thunder, wind?) or scary-movie-type music (Midnight Syndicate / Nox Arcana) or actual music? Do you have a theme (haunted circus, haunted nursery, scary laboratory)? I think you'll find people more willing to help you out if you can provide some details about what you want.


----------



## BradSmith (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 'Pirates Cove' soundtrack I created and freely share with everyone. At the link below you can first listen to it and decide if you want to download it. 

It is the sounds one would hear on a dock with a Pirate ship being loaded ready to make its way out to sea. So the sounds are seagulls, ship creaking, crowd mumbling and the like.

Get it here http://www.diybackyardworkshop.com/2010/10/pirates-cove-harborside-ambient-sound/


----------



## chris-alfonso (Nov 1, 2010)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> c-a, there's *all kinds* of Halloween music / sound effects / ambience, and a *lot* of people here willing to share, but what do you have in mind? Straight sound effects (crickets, thunder, wind?) or scary-movie-type music (Midnight Syndicate / Nox Arcana) or actual music? Do you have a theme (haunted circus, haunted nursery, scary laboratory)? I think you'll find people more willing to help you out if you can provide some details about what you want.


The house is set up with different rooms which each one having a different fairy(scary) tale. The rooms are as follow princess, wizard of oz, Alice and wonderland, Goldilocks. I'm looking for like a ambient sound that will be contiguous playing and then the other sound effect that go with individual props are going to be run on a different system.


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like Nox Arcana's Grimm Fairy Tales Album would suit your needs. Good luck I hope you find something in time.


----------



## chris-alfonso (Nov 1, 2010)

Clag that's perfect! thank you so much!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

CalgEerie said:


> Sounds like Nox Arcana's Grimm Fairy Tales Album would suit your needs. Good luck I hope you find something in time.


YES, Nox Arcana's Grimm Fairy tales would be perfect for that !


----------



## chris-alfonso (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey everyone. thanks for your help! everything turned out great! I didn't run into to many problems.


----------

